# Upgraded online facilities for foreigners seeking work in New Zealand launched



## Editor

Immigration New Zealand is helping to boost the ability of employers to find foreign workers with two upgraded tools being launched. It says that the New Zealand Now website and SkillFinder tool are two ways that it is helping prospective skilled migrants to make the move to New Zealand and local businesses to get the [...]

Click to read the full news article: Upgraded online facilities for foreigners seeking work in New Zealand launched...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Guest

Thanks
But doesn't THESE news headlines seem to contradict each other. 
[[Fewer people arriving to live and work in New Zealand, figures show vs New Zealand sees an increase in number of Indians arriving for work and study]]

Or is it only near by countries or Common Wealth migrants getting the visa's? It's probably pennies to fly over and visa from SE Asian countries to vacation and scout but from N. America it's all or nothing, or just vacation. How can there be compalints of not getting enough incoming migrants to fill jobs when the process is so difficult and expensive. 

I'm afraid of arriving to apply for a needed tech job only to say, "Hey I gotta return home in 3 wks to sell my house and move all my stuff." all because I wouldn't be considered without physically being there and can't physically be there without a permanent resident visa. Maybe I should become a SHEEP. Isn't there more of those in NZ than people?


----------



## jawnbc

megan130 said:


> Thanks
> But doesn't THESE news headlines seem to contradict each other.
> [[Fewer people arriving to live and work in New Zealand, figures show vs New Zealand sees an increase in number of Indians arriving for work and study]]
> 
> Or is it only near by countries or Common Wealth migrants getting the visa's? It's probably pennies to fly over and visa from SE Asian countries to vacation and scout but from N. America it's all or nothing, or just vacation. How can there be compalints of not getting enough incoming migrants to fill jobs when the process is so difficult and expensive.
> 
> I'm afraid of arriving to apply for a needed tech job only to say, "Hey I gotta return home in 3 wks to sell my house and move all my stuff." all because I wouldn't be considered without physically being there and can't physically be there without a permanent resident visa. Maybe I should become a SHEEP. Isn't there more of those in NZ than people?


LA-Auckland is a 13 hour flight. Singapore-Auckland is 10 hour flight: Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur and Hong Kong are all farther still. Coming from India adds another 5 hours plus connecting time. And while there might be some discounting of flights out of India, the tickets will still cost between $1000 and $2000 (NZ funds). 

Average time for skilled migrant visas to NZ is about the same as Canada if there's no job offer. Australia's faster; the US and UK don't have such a system.


----------



## Lester

megan130 said:


> Or is it only near by countries or Common Wealth migrants getting the visa's? It's probably pennies to fly over and visa from SE Asian countries to vacation and scout but from N. America it's all or nothing, or just vacation. How can there be compalints of not getting enough incoming migrants to fill jobs when the process is so difficult and expensive.
> 
> I'm afraid of arriving to apply for a needed tech job only to say, "Hey I gotta return home in 3 wks to sell my house and move all my stuff." all because I wouldn't be considered without physically being there and can't physically be there without a permanent resident visa.


Good grief, we once flew from the London UK to USA for a weekend break. 

If you are professional working people then it's perfectly feasible for you or anyone to come here for a couple of weeks scouting trip, if that's what it will take to secure you a job. Your talking about a small investment in the rest of your life and you can pick up flights into NZ as cheap as chips.


----------



## Guest

Lester said:


> Good grief, we once flew from the London UK to USA for a weekend break.
> 
> If you are professional working people then it's perfectly feasible for you or anyone to come here for a couple of weeks scouting trip, if that's what it will take to secure you a job. Your talking about a small investment in the rest of your life and you can pick up flights into NZ as cheap as chips.


Sorry, cheap as chips is relative, bloke. And my income and situation spending $1500-$3000 RT American dollars from a yearly income less than 20k IS MAJOR investment and GAMBLE as most NZ employers in my field of IT techs seems to be recruiters gathering CVs (just like in US) to only hire a few and send even less to interview for a position only 3-6mos tops, which doesn't cover Work or Skilled Worker visa requirements. As I was saying, if well-off or overeducated, people can migrate or if poor then climb a fence(mexico/us) or load a boat to drown. If I came to NZ it would be affordable for ONLY a once-in-a life trip vacation OR permanent resident. As I was saying ALL or nothing.

Some people want a complete change in life, otherwise yes I could look for higher pay opportunities in the US. Well why don't ANY OF YOU in this forum just be more responsible and STAY in your country of ORIGIN, and make the best of it and your nation a better place by being community active, HMMM? Guess not, that there ARE more personal and important REASONS people want to find other locations to live and work in the world. That shipping goods shouldn't be easier than HUMANS moving to live.


----------



## carosapien

megan130 said:


> Sorry, cheap as chips is relative, bloke. And my income and situation spending $1500-$3000 RT American dollars from a yearly income less than 20k IS MAJOR investment and GAMBLE as most NZ employers in my field of IT techs seems to be recruiters gathering CVs (just like in US) to only hire a few and send even less to interview for a position only 3-6mos tops, which doesn't cover Work or Skilled Worker visa requirements. As I was saying, if well-off or overeducated, people can migrate or if poor then climb a fence(mexico/us) or load a boat to drown. If I came to NZ it would be affordable for ONLY a once-in-a life trip vacation OR permanent resident. As I was saying ALL or nothing.
> 
> Some people want a complete change in life, otherwise yes I could look for higher pay opportunities in the US. Well why don't ANY OF YOU in this forum just be more responsible and STAY in your country of ORIGIN, and make the best of it and your nation a better place by being community active, HMMM? Guess not, that there ARE more personal and important REASONS people want to find other locations to live and work in the world. That shipping goods shouldn't be easier than HUMANS moving to live.


That's food for thought. Perhaps we should stay put and look for better - by either improving our own countries or moving closer to home. You're right, there's no need to move so far away.

So many people spend thousands on shipping their household effects but won't spare a couple of thousand bucks on a ticket over to do a recon. I wonder if that's because they're not so much interested in where they're going as running away from where they already are. A sure way to be headed for disappointment: Frying pan to fire situation.


----------



## Guest

carosapien said:


> That's food for thought. Perhaps we should stay put and look for better - by either improving our own countries or moving closer to home. You're right, there's no need to move so far away.
> 
> So many people spend thousands on shipping their household effects but won't spare a couple of thousand bucks on a ticket over to do a recon. I wonder if that's because they're not so much interested in where they're going as running away from where they already are. A sure way to be headed for disappointment: Frying pan to fire situation.


Grass is greener myth, but some places are too hard for one person to change and don't really have the industrial development for job opportunities vs the education they've acquired. Immersing myself thru internet trying to get a feel for NZ, it is starting to feel like just a green illusion no different than any location near me. Just good sales pitches and migrant stories. Reading the RSS news feeds and job offers and could be LA, CA or NYC, NY US or Hawaii. Transportation and housing is much better in other places. Trains are being cancels for low profit than caring about citizens needs. Heard THAT billions times in my own back yard over basic city bus service. 

Things are becoming the same worldwide, which is sad.


----------



## jawnbc

it's absolutely true that potential migrants with tertiary educations (university or skilled trades) have much greater mobility. Those of us who have achieved this--through hard work, but with an element of good fortune--reap those benefits years later than the initial sacrifice.

If someone's educational and professional background isn't what's expected, they can pursue further training and education. Last month I finished paying off my second round of student loans: $33,000.00 in total, paid back in a decade. Difficult, but entirely worth it. BTW it's the second batch after returning to school in my mid-30s to upgrade.



megan130 said:


> Grass is greener myth, but some places are too hard for one person to change and don't really have the industrial development for job opportunities vs the education they've acquired. Immersing myself thru internet trying to get a feel for NZ, it is starting to feel like just a green illusion no different than any location near me. Just good sales pitches and migrant stories. Reading the RSS news feeds and job offers and could be LA, CA or NYC, NY US or Hawaii. Transportation and housing is much better in other places. Trains are being cancels for low profit than caring about citizens needs. Heard THAT billions times in my own back yard over basic city bus service.
> 
> Things are becoming the same worldwide, which is sad.


----------



## topcat83

Hi all.

Reading the posts, you al have valid points. 

For once, I'll agree with carosapien on this one (see, I do occasionally!) I can understand that it's a lot of money to pay out to come for a recce, but what if you came over then discovered you didn't like it here? As we've seen, many Americans do find it difficult to settle. 

And I personally found it frustrating that my work experience wasn't accepted without a piece of paper to back it up. But having to follow through with the qualification showed me just how much emigrating meant to me. 

Finding work in advance of arriving is a real catch 22. But it's one that everyone has - it's a very lucky person that gets a job offer without being seen, and you can understand why employers want to see people in person. Interviewing is an expensive process for them, so they want to know that the person they are interviewing is committed to emigrating, and coming for the right reasons.


----------



## carosapien

Megan. Have you thought about trying other countries besides New Zealand? I'm wondering if you looked at somewhere with a bigger job market you'd have more success.


----------



## carosapien

topcat83 said:


> As we've seen, many Americans do find it difficult to settle.


Any ideas why that is?

Are some nationalities better suited to New Zealand than others?


----------



## Song_Si

^
will not suggest a reason why, but stats for both NZ and Australia would suggest US citizens are less likely to settle in either country - in fact from both countries' most recent census data USA does not make the top ten lists in either, for where overseas-born people were from, USA could be 11th, or 111th.

In both cases UK-born people vastly dominate the stats - 1.1 million in Australia (2011), and NZ breaks UK down by country, so in top 10 England on 202,000 and Scotland on 29,000 (as at 2006).

this was discussed on another thread, ad infinitum, already.


----------



## jawnbc

Stats from Canada bear this out a bit too.

I think the short (lazy?) answer is 'socialism'--really higher taxes and higher prices for many consumer goods. 

When I moved from the States to Canada I was super-happy with the social safety net, even with higher taxes. But I found paying 10-25% more for goods in Canada--for the same exact item that was available 40km south of Vancouver in the States--annoying. 

When I moved to Australia I found the taxes too high for what was on offer--and prices for many things very very high. I could understand the higher prices, given the distance and size of the country, however. So that won't bother me too much in NZ, where taxes are lower than Oz--and BC here in Canada--even if many goods will be more expensive.

Some folks can't used to have less selection and paying more.


----------



## pennybarn

We are out in NZ in October, not a cheap thing for us to do but we really want to make the move!! We have never been to NZ before we thought it was the most sensible thing to do, as selling up your business, moving your children pets and home to the other side of the world to us is a big deal and one we want to make sure we get right, so the job hunt will be on!!! "EXCITED" ???? hell yes


----------



## Leighr

pennybarn said:


> We are out in NZ in October, not a cheap thing for us to do but we really want to make the move!! We have never been to NZ before we thought it was the most sensible thing to do, as selling up your business, moving your children pets and home to the other side of the world to us is a big deal and one we want to make sure we get right, so the job hunt will be on!!! "EXCITED" ???? hell yes


Good Luck with everything


----------

